# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vargu është çasti

## shigjeta

_Mendime rreth vëllimit poetik “Diku,dikë, dikush” të Edmond Shallvarit_

Edmond Shallvari, me gjithëse i janë çfaqur thinjat e para të pjekurisë, nuk është udhëtar i vonuar të trokasë në portën e poezisë. Mendoj se pasi e ka njohur mirë poezinë, huqet dhe tekat e saj, pasi i ka shkuar cep më cep atij trupi dritëronjës me shumë të papritura, atëhere ka vendosur të hedhë hapin për t’u prezantuar me ‘të para miqve, lexuesve duke na thënë se prej kohësh është i dashuruar pas saj. Ndryshe nuk e shpjegoj dot që një nismëtar në poezi të na japë bukën e vargjeve të pjekur në një furrë që di se ç’nxjerr nga kubeja e saj. Duart e tij janë të sigurta mbi varg. Dhe kjo do të vinte patjetër. E kuptova këtë duke lexuar librin e tij të parë “E megjithatë... jetojmë,” një libër simpatik me letra dhimbjeje dërguar nga vetmia e mërgimit gruas së tij, dhe përtej tyre, këtu e tre vjet më parë. Ishte një penë e hollë, e cila fliste prozën me gjuhën e poezisë. Nuk jam nga ata që përkëdhel veshë, por nga ata që tërheq veshë... Por kur tjetri të mbush me vargun e ti!
j, atëhere, të lutem, thuaje atë! Jo të gjithë që shkruajnë e meritojnë atë titull nderi, titullin “poet”, atë fjalë që të sjell para syve një njeri, i cili më mirë se gjithë bota tjetër do paqen, mirëkuptimin, njeriun, më shumë se gjithë bota tjetër është i dashuruar pas bukurisë. Edmond Shallvari është një poet, i cili e ka krijuar shtratin e rrjedhës së tij, rrjedhë e të cilit nuk është një ngjyrshe. Ai vrapon me pathos tek streha e poezisë filozofike, pa harruar nga është nisur: tek poezia lirike, e cila ka merakun e saj për ta thënë para të gjithëve, për të shkuar pastaj tek satira. Filozofia e Shallvarit nuk është rendja pas së pakuptueshmes, e cila nuk tërheq askënd, por asaj të përditëshmes, që kalon e mbetet shënjë nëpër duart e fytyrat e njerëzve të thjeshtë, bëhet pronë e tyre. Kështu ai bëhet i dashur për të gjithë, i lexueshëm për të gjithë. Gjithkund do të gjesh një varg të bukur, të fuqishëm, i cili “kapërxen dëllinjën në të përpjetë”, për të treguar stërvit!
jen e tij nëpër netë të pafundme pagjumësie. Ja se ç’ thotë poeti në h
yrje të librit:

_“Vargu është çasti, por jo çdo çast merr rrugën e vargut.

Vargu është ngacmimi shpirtëror dhe fizik,

por jo çdo ngacmim i tillë kthehet në varg.

Vargu jam unë, por unë nuk arrij dot 

të jem i gjithi në varg.”_

Poetët e vërtetë e kuptojnë mirë çdo të thotë kjo. Ata e kanë provuar këtë, e kanë thënë, por Edmondi e thotë në mënyrën e tij, pa ndërhyrje të të tjerëve. Ai ka Moravën e tij ku kërkon të ngjitet, ku lodhet, çlodhet, pi ujë në rrjedhat e zëmëzgjerësisë së gjelbër të Bozdovecit. Prej andej vazhdon pastaj të ngjitet në qiej të kthjellët, ku vargjet marrin ngjyrën e këtij qielli si të ishin pellgje të kristalta uji, ku qielli duket një derë e hapur për të pritur bukurinë e vargjeve. 

Edmond Shallvarin do ta quaja poetin e oborrit familjar. A ka oborr më të bukur se ai familjar? Atje ku mungon ky oborr, menjëherë pas derës nis gënjeshtra, shkelja, prishja. Poeti ndihet i vetmuar pa Mirën e tij, se kur i mungon ajo, është mëkatar me vetminë. Kohës së sotme, kur mëkatin e kanë për mburrje dhe modë, ai nuk hesht, nuk pajtohet, mandej thërret. I vjen radha vargut të tij të godasë fuqishëm për të mbajtur shenjtërinë e familjes, e cila po kalon krizë. _Dhe ja si shprehet poeti diku:

E kush tha se vite dhjetë

Të dy kemi nën kurorë?

Ne do mbetemi për jetë

Bashkëshortë dhe dashnorë!_

Një nga më të bukurat poezi nuk do më falte po mos e sillja këtu e t’i shpalosja bukurinë:

_Kërkova një të dytë,

Thjesht për variacion,

T’i kishte ndryshe sytë

Dhe flokët tjetërlloj.

T’i kishte ndryshe buzët

Dhe gjoksin diçka tjetër

Në vargje ndryshe muzën,

Në rrahje ndryshe zemrën._

Por poeti nuk gjeti një tjetër se ai është i dashuruar njëherë, se nuk i pëlqen të ndërrojë fole, se ka një që e mban gjithnjë të dehur. Dhe kjo i mjafton për të qënë i lumtur. 

Pa dyshim kjo është ana erotike, aq e pranishme në të gjithë poetët, sikush me aq sa mund më bukur, kurse ana tjetër është tema e mërgimtarit, një temë aq prekëse, aq delikate, aq e pranishme: malli për atdhe. Në vënd të komentit tim, po shkruaj Edmondin:

_Oh, sa dua t’i ngjaj Promemetheut

Natës selanikase t’i rrëmbej pak ndriçim

I marrosur ta shpërndaj rrugëve të atdheut,

Unë, Marathonomaku në mërgim!



Se s’duroj dot të tmerrëshmen errësirë

Të netëve e të shpirtrave të munduar, 

Se s’duroj dot ta shoh Shqipërinë

Të endet si Diogjeni me kandil në duar!_

Poeti Shallvari përdor me sukses metaforat, epitetet, personifikimin, por mbi të gjitha di të lozë me fjalët sikur t’i kishte tespie fildishi, i shkasin nëpër gishta duke i nënqeshur në një park me bar e diell. Nën këtë nënqeshje fshihet një hidhërim i thellë. Se dertet shprehin më bukur kur jeta të ve në lojë, kur në krye ke “mbretërinë e hiçëve,” kur të përplas, kur jeta të tjetërson udhëve të botës. Kjo mënyrë të shprehuri të ngjall një ndjenjë estetike për të shkuar më tej. Dhe nuk mbetesh i zhgënjyer. Çdo faqe kthehet në kollonë që mban në këmbë të bukur e të fortë një ndërtesë poetike të porsa ngritur. Ajo mban erën e gëlqeres, të drurit të punuar me aq kujdes, mban aromën e një maji poetik me netët magjike të blirit e të serenatës. Kjo është nostalgjia e netëve korçare, se poeti nuk nget më atë rrugë, se tani ndihet i frikësuar nën pritën e një ankthi, që nuk di t’i ndahet, se arratia është një pritë e tmerrëshme. Në çdo hap ai ndjen pritën nëpër urbanët e mëngjes!
eve. Ja si shkruan autori:

_Mëngjesi i urbanëve

Si fati i kurbanëve... 

Një ëndër e ngrirë

nga skupa fshirë._

Në librin poetik të Shallvarit nuk mungon edhe fabula, e cila vjen e mprehur mirë nga një limë e temperuar nga duart e një ustai, nga zjarri, djersa dhe uji i tij. Të quhet një shkrimtar fabulist, nuk i mjaftojnë një kapicë me libra të tillë kur ato nuk thonë gjë. Nga ana tjetër një fabul e vetme, e cila përcjell një filozofi të tërë me pak vargje, mund t’ia japë këtë emër pa ngurruar fare. Lexojmë një të tillë nga Shallvari:

_Në pragun e pranverës

Një gjethe peme ra.

Tek tundej lehtë prej erës

Të fundit fjalë tha:

“Çfarë fati do më presë

Në tokë kur të bie?” 

“Ha, ha!” qeshi një fshesë,

Që e priste nën hije._

Poet gjer në palcë, shqiptar gjer në kockë, i ndjeshëm gjer në shpërthim, Edmond Shallvari shkrihet në vargjet e tij për të ngritur një “alter ego” nga i njëjti, po të njëjtë. Një kthim në vargje, një shdrim në ‘to, i cili do mbetet përtej nesh. Dua të ve një theks korsiv e të them se ai është një satirist i hollë. Satira është ajo që dëgjohet mbi të tjerët, ka të parën fjalë dhe na detyron ta dëgjojmë me vëmëndje. Kemi të bëjmë me një poezi therëse, që di të depërtojë gjer atje ku na dhemb. Satira ka vëndin e saj gati në të gjitha poezitë edhe kur ato nuk mund të quhen satirike. Këtu më kujtohen satiristët e viteve ’30, e në veçanti Kristaq Cepa. Tek poezia “Maskaradenjtë,” autori shkruan:

_Nuk dinë të skuqen,

Të zverdhen nuk dinë...

Veç dinë të matin

Karrigen ku rrinë._ 

Më pëlqen të mbyll shkrimin tim me atë mendim të Shallvarit se mosha e tij ka ndalur në të njëzetat, i tillë do t’i mbetet folesë së tij të dashurisë. Po. Mosha e poetëve mbetet në të njëzetat. Ata do t’i gjesh të tillë nëpër vargje edhe kur të jenë kthyer në amëshim.

_Nga Ziko Ll. Kapurani - Botuar ne gazeten e perjavshme ne gjuhen shqipe ne Greqi, "ALBANIA PRESS"_

----------


## mondishall

Mare nga gazeta, "TRIBUNA". E PERJAVSHME INFORMATIVE E PAVARUR, NE GJUHEN SHQIPE NE GREQI.
www.tribuna-news.com


Qiejt e ndjenjës

E diela poetike kushtuar poetit Bedri Hoxha



Nga Dashnor Selimi



Poezia është një rrjedhë shpirti, është rrjedhë e një çasti që lëviz brenda fantazisë me forcën e ngjyrave dhe në qetësinë e rrëmbimit.Vargu i kthyer takohet mes dëshirave të ylberta, në një galeri melankonike. Përjetimi ka lëshuar biskun e luleshpresës, aromën e ndjesore ku rishfaqet e konturuar pritja. Poeti nxjerr në pah shpirtin e bukur, i cili ka të drejtë të qëndrojë në një shtatore funksionale po të tillë. Poeti apelon për të kundruar me shikim dashuritë bindëse, apelon dhe mesazhon për frte të kujdesshme të dashurisë njerëzore. Kur afrohet diellëzimi, kur eklipsi i ngjyrave e prek thellë në skutat e dhimbjes, gëlltit buzë detit smeraldet në një çast lotët e heshtjes pasqyrojnë pamjet e s’mund të zbusin paradokset e jetës. 

Këto ndenja i përjetoi dhe një ditë të diel, në një të diel poetike që Lidhja e Krijuesve “Dega e Blertë” ia kushtoi poetit të ri dibran Bedri Hoxha. Në atë ambjent modest e romantik të ngohtë e plot të papritura sytë të vinin kahera në një kënd të veçantë me poezitë e tregimet, me fotografitë në skenat e teatrit, e për të thyer disi këtë heshtje, shpirti të tallazitej kur dëgjoje atë zë të ëmbël të Bedritut që dilte nga sidija e nxjerrë dy vite më parë. 

Ndodheshin në këtë “dasëm dibrane” emigrantë të thjeshtë të dashuruar pas artit të shkrurarit e të skenës, poetë e prozatorë, intelektualë e drejtues të ndryshëm shoqatash, drejtues të partive politike. Duke e marrë fjalën drejtuesi i Lidhjes së Blertë fabulisti Bujar Muçaj pasi falenderoi pjesëmarrësit ndërmjet të tjerave tha:

“Bedri Hoxhën mund ta quaj si poet i lirikave dashurore, por edhe të dhimbjes e të mallit. Do ta quaja poet që i këndon dashurisë pasi po të vësh re gjysmën e poezive të tij e rrok kjo temë, duke e ilustruar thënien time me një dyvargësh të arrirë, ku poeti thjesht e bukur pa shumë shtregime na e jep qart ç’është dashuria për të e për të tjerët.

Dashuria

Zjarri i një nate të herëshme

Që më djeg tani.



Më tej Muçaj do të arrinte në përfundimin se po ta vështrosh imtësisht poezinë e Bedriut do të shikosh se ai asnjëherë nuk shkëputet nga natyra e sidomos nga malet. Ishin ato male që e përcollën njomëzak nëpër dyert e shkollës, e më vonë rrugëve të dhimbëshme të kurbetit dhe ato male janë për poetin mbështetja siç ishte toka për Anteun. Do të njatjetohesh në vargjet e poezive të librit të tij të fundit “Tinguj që agojnë”, e të poezive të tjera të botuara në shtypin e Athinës, me Korabin, Qafën e malit, Bregun e Lumit etj. Drini i Bardhë do të përshëndes me shkumën e bardhë të ujvarave, e do të ftoi për një kafe në sofrën dibrane Grama e tij, nën prehërin e “Nandë Maleve”, pa harruar “Everestin e Ballkanit”, Olimpin, i cili na ka mbirë përditë në sy”:

Isha tek ti kalimthi

Në atë kupë të bardhë qiellore

Dhe piva një grusht ujë të ftohtë

Bashkë me Artemisën...



Në mbyllje të fjalës së tij Muçaj duke i uruar dhe ditlindjen që përkonte me ditën e poezisë së tij ka theksuar se : 

“Kurba e poezisë tënde Bedri njeh vetëm ngjitje.Me poezinë tënde e meriton të ulesh në sofrën e poezisë, përkrah miqëve të tu poetë dhe “Tingujt që agojnë” lutemi me gjithë shpirt të nxjerrin të tjerë tinguj, pandërprerë, pandërprerë. 

Më pas poeti i lirikave dhe sekretari i kësaj lidhjeje krijuesish Ziko Kapurani bënë portretin e poetit Bedri Hoxha nëpërmjet penelatave të ngjyera me epitete e metafora të merituara në ato pak vite njohjeje.

“Bedri Hoxha nuk është vetëm një vështrim poeti apo prozatori. Ai është një këngëtar i mirëfilltë, një aktor i mirë, për të cilin është folur pak. Portretin e Bedriut nuk mund ta përshkruash në qoftë se nuk i ke në duar të gjitha ngjyrat... Vargu i Bedriut sa vjen e kristalizohet, kthehet në rrjedhë ku ke qejf të ulësh kokën e të njomësh buzët e shpirtit... Ai nuk ka ngarkesa, nuk di që duke ecur rrugës, t’i hedhë kalit të vargut pesha të tjera përbi barrën e duhur. Vargu i ngjet një kali, ai është krenar, krifëkrehur, ka trok të bukur, revan, hingëllimë e turfullimë, por kjo kur zotëria e tij e mirëpërdor atë.”

Në mbyllje të sekuencave në skenën e teatrit në një komedi të Aristofanit fjalën e merr poeti dhe gazetari Dashnor Selimi i cili theksoi se:

“Qiejt e ndenjës janë ngatërrestarë. Ata gufojnë, emocionojnë e mbushin si të duan dhe kur të duan hapësirën e tyre me “re” të bardha kalimtare, shtungullore, me konfiguracione “kontinente e harta shtetesh”, trajta vendesh dhe objekte të çuditshme dhe herë herë edhe me skluptura resh, njerëzish, perëndish... i mbush ndjenjat eshpirtit kur ke lexuar shumë poezi të poetit Bedri Hoxha dhe mes këtyre emocioneve me motive lirike – dashurie, zëri i tij në këngë shpirti bashkohet ndjeshëm me endrrat që udhëtojnë në qiell dhe thua në vetvete:

Me mijra herë zotit i jam lutur, 

kur do t’i shoh ata sytë e bukur... 

Mes atyre syve zogjtë dhe malli 

ndezin zjarret e braktisura në bjeshkët e largëta , 

por çfarë të jesh?!” 

Të jesh lis të mos të tundesh, 

Të jesh mal të presësh rrufetë.

Të jesh këngë të digjesh zërave

Të jesh zog e të çash retë...

Publicisti Aleks Janaqi e nisi fjalën e tij me një recitim me një zë të dridhur tepër emocionues:

Ti erë që fryn,vallë mos vjen prej malit tim?

Ti këngë që vjen prej buzëve të saj

Mos i shkund degët e manit tim?

Ti mollë e mbetur majës së degës,

Mos do kalosh dimrin gjer pranverës?

“Siç e shikojmë,- vazhdoi më tej Aleksi, - poeti Bedri Hoxha di të jetoj me qiejt e ndjenjës, por edhe na uli në fronin kujtimor, duke na bërë apel për rikthim. Edhe unë që s’jam poet s’kam si të mos pushtohem i tëri nga vargjet:

Shaminë e reve të trazuara,

mbi vetullën tënde hedh stuhia,

dhe malet përreth ulin kokën,

shkëlqim i bardhë i viteve të mia.

Menjëherë pas recitimeve të dy shokëve aktorë Kristinës dhe Dritanit do të futej në “vallen” e diskutimeve poeti dhe prozatori Edmond Shallvari.

“Bedriu i rrëmben çastin çastit dhe e vargëzon rrjedhshëm. Lexoj Bedriun dhe shijoj më tepër ujin, shikoj më madhështor malin, dëgjoj me oshetishem zhurmat e kohes, dashuroj më shumë dashurinë. Qenka universale magjia e takimit me vargjet, aq sa vetvetja më udhëton ne të shkuarën, shlodhet ne të sotmen dhe merr hov për të ardhmen. Në këtë poezi timen, je dhe ti, miku im Bedri”: 

Takuar kemi qënë mijra vjet më parë

Gladiatorë fatkeq e fatmirë njëkohësisht

Rrethuar ulërimash spektatorësh te pafaj

Që vrasjen tone, urdhëronin me gisht...



Takuar do të jemi në vazhdim shekujsh

Me kohët e ngjashme, do tallemi o mik

Spartakë të penës kemi për të mbetur 

Derisa të drejtohet, i përkuluri gisht!

Ai mban në dorë në portret dhe një fletore, i duket se hedh vështrimin tek djali i tij Bledi që këtë fund korriku do të mbushë plot dhjetë vite që mbeti dallgëve të detit. Ndoshta Thanas E. Llangozi thellë në shpirt përlotet dhe leximi një poezie që Bedri Hoxha ka shkruar për Bledin, e nxjerr nga ajo gjendje, me forcën e zërit të tij të paqtë tërheq vëmëndjen e auditorit.

Ti je larg detit,

Përballë në malin ku rri Zeusi...

Edhe në diskutimet e tyre shokët e tjerë të ftuar nga lidhja e poeti, si Urim Gjata, Dashamir Zaçe etj do të nxirnin në pah se me të vërtetë Bedri Hoxha e meriton të quhet një poet me taban e një këngëtar e aktor që nesër do të donim ta shihnim përkrah yjeve të skenës shqiptare. 

Në emër të Lidhjes “Dega e Blertë” poetit Bedri Hoxha ju dha një çertifikatë nderi dhe dy simbole të derdhura në bronx e alabastër, të Pegasit dhe Diogjenit. Trupa e teatrit të emigrantëve që përbëhet nga aktorë të nëntë vendeve të ndryshme solli tortën me qirinjtë e ndezur të 33 viteve. Me këtë rast dhe nëpërmjet gazetës i urojmë Bedri Hoxhës krijimtari të mbarë e jetë të gjatë.

E Premte, 25 Korrik 2008

----------


## GeoF

> Mare nga gazeta, "TRIBUNA". E PERJAVSHME INFORMATIVE E PAVARUR, NE GJUHEN SHQIPE NE GREQI.
> www.tribuna-news.com
> 
> 
> Qiejt e ndjenjës
> 
> E diela poetike kushtuar poetit Bedri Hoxha
> 
> 
> ...


I nderuar Edmond, pershendete Bedriun me urimin per nje krijimtari te sukseshme dhe te mbushur me ritmin e tij, ashtu si dhe une e njoh.
Dhe lidhjes suaj "Dega e Blerte", nje pershendetje per te gjithe ju qe trokisni SHQIP ne zemer te Selanikut.
Gentjan Banaj

----------


## mondishall

Mos kujto z.Gentian qe kam heshtur ndaj pershendetjeve dhe urimeve te tua te sinqerta dhe dashamirese. Porsa erdhi nga Shqiperia Bujari, fola me te dhe i percolla per cka shkruaje ketu ne forum. Edhe Bedriun sot e takova pas nje kohe te gjate pasi ishte ne vendlindje. Eshte vertet djale me pathos, i papertueshem dhe krijues jo vetem ne shkrime, por edhe si aktor ne nje grup theatral ketu ne Selanik. Ndjehem vertet i lumtur mes njerezve te tille, qe me thene te drejten me mungonin para krijimit te Lidhjes. 
Faleminderit per kete komunikim te ngrohte dhe mbetem me deshiren njohese mes nesh ne vazhdimesi. Perqafime Mondi

----------


## GeoF

> Mos kujto z.Gentian qe kam heshtur ndaj pershendetjeve dhe urimeve te tua te sinqerta dhe dashamirese. Porsa erdhi nga Shqiperia Bujari, fola me te dhe i percolla per cka shkruaje ketu ne forum. Edhe Bedriun sot e takova pas nje kohe te gjate pasi ishte ne vendlindje. Eshte vertet djale me pathos, i papertueshem dhe krijues jo vetem ne shkrime, por edhe si aktor ne nje grup theatral ketu ne Selanik. Ndjehem vertet i lumtur mes njerezve te tille, qe me thene te drejten me mungonin para krijimit te Lidhjes. 
> Faleminderit per kete komunikim te ngrohte dhe mbetem me deshiren njohese mes nesh ne vazhdimesi. Perqafime Mondi



Dhe une Ju pershendes te gjitheve me dashurine e krijuesit, per sakrificat, krijimet tuaja hd eper me teper per faktin qe nje cope Shqiperi dhe bashkatdhetaresh e shte aty.
Jam me mendje dhe zemer tek vargjet dhe shpirti juaj.
Me respekt per Ju , Genti.

----------


## mondishall

*Fatmir Terziu 

Fuqia dhe kodi moral në poezi

Funksionet e forta estetike të poezisë Puthja e Judës


Morali me të cilin kuptohen shumë gjëra nuk është vetëm nocion
filozofik. Ai është një prurës logjik i ardhur nga semantika për të
forcuar lidhjen mes fuqisë dhe kodit që fuqizon tërë strukturën
amorfe të jetës dhe lidhjes së saj me fjalën në lidhje me gjërat.
Poezia si një magnitudë e ardhur nga fjala, vrullon në këtë mes si një
ciklon që diktohet nga vetë fuqia e fjalës së zgjedhur. Fuqia e fjalës në
tërë diskursin e fuqisë dhe vetë formacioneve të diskursit pozon anën e
diskutueshme të vetë fjalës, duke kanalizuar aspektet historiografike,
biblike apo edhe të lidhjeve mes besimeve në një udhëtesë që mundëson
ndriçimin e situatave, qofshin kulturore, sociale, psikologjike apo edhe
politike. Kështu duhet parë ndjenja morale që uzurpon funksionet e forta
estetike të poezisë Puthja e Judës që poeti, kritiku dhe publicisti,
Edmond Shallvari ka krijuar rishtas. Atituda e kësaj poezie nuk është një
lidhje fragmentare, as edhe një dispozitë historiografike në lëminë e
shkrimeve apo krijimeve me temë biblike apo Hyjnore, por një metaforë
komplekse ku fuqia dhe kodi moral janë udhëtarë të heshtur me njeriun, me
poetin që e dikton dhe me ndërtimin apo sekularizmin e njeriut në procesin e
ecjes. Është kjo atitudë që në fillesën e viteve 1938-të përshkruhej në
mënyrë të zjarmtë nga studiuesi britanik, Bertrand Russell, kur ai foli dhe
solli për herë të parë në skenën filozofike Fuqinë (Russell, 1938).
Në një mënyrë të ngjashme në lëminë e kritikës shqiptare më pas
është fjala e Arshi Pipës, që çimentoi nocionin e tij se çdo art
presupozon një arritje shpirtërore të arritur, nji kulturë të
shëndoshë (Pipa, 1941: 59-61). Një kulturë të tillë të cilën Pipa e
gjente tek Faik Konica, ku cilësimi i tij ishte superior; ma të madhit
stilist, apo tek Fan Noli, të cilin e quante Bariu i popullit (1944:
41-46). Në këtë analizë janë dy pika tek të cilat dua të ndalem për të
ndricuar këtë krijimtari poetike të poetit Shallvari. Së pari është ana
metaforike e fuqisë dhe së dyti është koncepti me të cilin lidhet fjala
poetike e Shallvarit me fuqinë si nocion filozofik. Duke parë këto anë unë
do të diskutoj nëprmjet vargut dhe fjalës poetike të këtij autori
artikulimin që vetë poezia e tij prezanton.
Në poezinë Puthja e Judës autori nëpërmjet stilit të tij dhe
metrikës sjell fjalën e ilustruar nga rima, jo thjesht si një ngarkesë të
tendosur të ligjësisë poetike, por si një demarkacion fjale për të
shumëzuar kuptimin dhe mesazhin e saj filozofik. Vargjet Një herë, o
Krisht, të puthi Juda/Thonë, Ti e dije çtë priste pas saj/Qysh atëhere,
besoj që puthja/Në besnike dhe tradhtare u nda! kanë lidhjen e natyrshme
biblike dhe nëpërmjet kësaj lidhjeje funksionojnë si një matematikë e
qartë, në virtualitetin jetik për të transmetuar se mirësia dhe
ligësia pikërisht janë produkte të puthjeve njerëzore, të
puthjeve që në vetë natyrën e tyre kanë të mirën dhe të keqen mes
veprimit. Ky veprim që buron nga fuqia, nga kjo fuqi që nuk është
tradicionale, por që dëshmon nëpërmjet nudititetit të saj elementë
të ngjashëm fuqie, dikton se njeriut tashmë ka ristrukturuar proporcionet e
tij. Ka krijuar fate të ndara. Ndarje të tilla që diktohen nga kjo fuqi
prodhojnë natyrshëm kode të debatueshme morali, kode që na vijojnë të
ndikohemi e principializohemi. Më tej autori me vargjet Qysh atëhere të
gjithë jemi pak Judë/Pak Krisht a jemi, se them me siguri/Puthjen mijra
herë, gati mbajm mbi buzë/Më shumë se mijra herë, të puthim, o
Krisht! sjell pikërisht këtë kod morali të diskutueshëm njerëzor, për
të fokusuar terminologjikisht me anë të fjalës veprimin që kushtëzohet nga
fuqia, por që ndikohet prej saj. Është ky njeri që puthjen në mënyrën e
tij e detyron, madje edhe ndaj Krishtit, të cilin autori e kupton më saktë me
veprimin më shumë se mijëra herë të puthim o Krisht. Në këtë mes
aritmetika sipërore, që në semantikë lincon kuptim të qartë, ka anën
tjetër filozofike të mesazhit, ka majën e lartë të shprehisë me anën e
fjalës së përzgjedhur. Në këtë pikë autori duket shumë i kujdesshëm,
por edhe shumë inteligjent, pasi vë në lëvizje tërë strukturën e tij të
fjalës së zgjedhur me ritmin dhe fuqinë e rimës.
Gjuha me të cilën autori komunikon në këtë poezi luan një rol të
dyfishtë. Është një element i rëndësishëm komunikimi, si një objekt i
rëndësishëm i studimit të stilistikës gjuhësore, por edhe një mënyrë e
qartë organizimi tipik e tejet individual, që përforcon koherencën në
lidhjen me stilistikën letrare. Përmes stilit të tij ky autor ka shtuar
aspektin retorik të ndikojë me forcë mbi produktin e mesazhit. Në vargjet
Nëse atëhere e dije se çtë priste/Sot, vetëm më thuaj, e di se
çfar na pret?/Ti në fund të fundit, një Krisht i vetëm ishe/Dhe Juda
ishte një, në fatin e vet!/Më beson që mua po më lodhin puthjet/Më beson
që ndihem Judë më shumë se Krisht?/Se sa herë nga shpirti im dalin lutjet/E
pësoj më keq se Ty në kryqëzim? retorika e tillë është pikërisht kodi
moral dhe vetë fuqia që interpretohen në mënyrë të artikuluar. Ky
përcaktim ka të bëjë me origjinalitetin e autorit në zgjedhjen edhe të
formave e mjeteve gjuhësore që përdor për trajtimin e kësaj poezie.
Duke përfunduar, e gjithë kjo poezi e parë tek Fuqia dhe kodi moral, me një
këndvështrim më të thellë mund të shihet si një profil tipik të prurë
nga ky autor në fushën e poezisë. Ajo duket si një vlerë e qëndrueshme
në krijimtarinë e tij. Përpos këtyre fakteve që lidhen edhe me pozinë e
shëndoshë origjinaliteti i kësaj poezie dikton art. Një art që duhet
lexuar e lëvruar me kujdes.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Edmond Shallvari

Puthja e Judës

Një herë, o Krisht, të puthi Juda
Thonë, Ti e dije çtë priste pas saj
Qysh atëhere, besoj që puthja
Në besnike dhe tradhtare u nda!

Qysh atëhere të gjithë jemi pak Judë
Pak Krisht a jemi, se them me siguri
Puthjen mijra herë, gati mbajm mbi buzë
Më shumë se mijra herë, të puthim, o Krisht!

Nëse atëhere e dije se çtë priste
Sot, vetëm më thuaj, e di se çfar na pret?
Ti në fund të fundit, një Krisht i vetëm ishe
Dhe Juda ishte një, në fatin e vet!

Më beson që mua po më lodhin puthjet
Më beson që ndihem Judë më shumë se Krisht?
Se sa herë nga shpirti im dalin lutjet
E pësoj më keq se Ty në kryqëzim?

Nuk kërkoj, o Krisht, si Ty, ringjallje
Ehuu, unë vdes e ringjallem çdo dit
Kërkoj të ndalosh puthjen tradhëtare
Që tallet me mua, po dhe me Ty, o Krisht!

----------

